# Condensadores Electrolíticos 1800MF25V105G



## anjusabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Tengo 9 Equipos Desktops Dell GX270, con el siguiente Mensaje:
Alert: Previus Shutdown due to termal event.

Segun el mensaje de alerta dicen que los condesandores o capacitadores de la tarjeta madre se soplaron, ya cumplieron con su vida util y como ya no se tiene la garantia de las maquinas, Dell no tiene las board en venta sino para los casos de garantía de las mismas.

Una alternativa es conseguir los siguientes Condensadores Electroliticos:
Ref. 1800MF25V105G
Ref. 1500MF6.3V105G

En total se requiere 100 condensadores de cada una de las referencias descritas anteriormente.

Alguna persona que los tenga o los pueda conseguir se los recomiendo. URGENTE!


----------



## DarkGabo (Jun 9, 2007)

Saludos,
mira en el catalogo de velleman http://www.velleman.be/es/es/home/  puede que los tengan. Para pedirlos, por lo menos en españa casi cualquier tienda de electronica distribuye lo que sea de velleman.


----------



## rampa (Jun 9, 2007)

Amigo en cualquier casa de electronica venden esos capacitores son bien comunes. Deberias pedir que te hagan precio por comprar en cantidad.
Son baratos.

Suerte.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 10, 2007)

Es la primera vez que un ordenador dice que los condensadores estan en mal estado... en fin

Son valores raros, pero no te preocupes compra de 2200/16 2200/25 y sobretodo 106ºX


El problema es subtituirlos, puensa que son placas de 8 capas.
Busca la placa en mas mal estado y haz lo siguiente:

Rompe el condensador con las alicates.

Corta las patillas del nuevo condensador para que midan igual.

Ahora calienta las dos patillas del condensador viejo y por el otro lado aprieta con el nuevo, sobretodo no dejes de calentar hasta que este bien colocado.

No sacamos las patillas viejas porque las utilizamos como conductor de calor entre capa.

practica un poco, entre dos va mucho mas rapido, uno calienta y el otro pone el condensador.


----------



## rampa (Jun 10, 2007)

Estuve viendo precios por estos lados salen entre U$s50 y U$s60 los 200.

Nos Vemos.


----------

